# Jacques Offenbach



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

lest we forget this brilliant opera & operetta composer. _The Tales of Hoffmann_ of course, and then _Orphée aux Enfers_, _La Vie Parisienne_, _La Périchole_, _La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein_, _La Belle Hélène_ etc.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

THE TALES OF HOFFMANN is one of my favorite operas.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Bellinilover said:


> THE TALES OF HOFFMANN is one of my favorite operas.


Me too. ...........


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

I love parts of Hoffmann...but somehow like a lot of French opera it sags a bit at times.
Getting a decent Hoffmann is also not easy!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I love "Hoffmann", but how much of the music did Offenbach finally complete and how much is by other hands ?
Things were a mess with distortions and anomalies . But what is the "definitive" version and what stage is the reconstruction at now, I am somewhat out of date on all this .
Most recordings were based on the corrupt 1907 Choudens score.
It is interesting to note that the opera tends to be mounted in Germany more than elsewhere and it sounds good in German.
Yashin must have been unlucky because sagging is the last description I would expect,it usually moves pretty fast !


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

My favorite recordings, and I've heard many, are Cluytens, EMI, stereo
and Bonynge, Decca.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I once had the misfortune to do the stage lighting for Orpheus in the Underworld. Dreadful stuff!


----------

